
Famous Aging Researcher Doesn’t Want Us to Live Forever - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/-this-famous-aging-researcher-doesnt-want-us-to-live-forever
======
haecceity
Unpopular tyrants would be overthrown regardless of their immortality. I'm
more worried about increased demand for resources as population goes up.

